# 5 bar gate.



## Rich

Good evening woodies, can anyone point me in the direction for the construction of a 5 bar gate please? the dimensions are of no importance but the construction method is, it will probably be of oak or cedar or even cypress, any help will be much appreciated.

Rich.


----------



## mailee

Not quite a five bar gate Rich but this may help.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Er, 1,2,3....4..........


----------



## Rich

Thanks for the reply mailee, looking at your pic probably 4 bars would more suit the height of the brick built pillars, currently occupied by a very rusty wrought iron pair of gates which a colleague of mine wants replaced, the gate will be left hung, and that's as much as I know so far, I've never attempted anything this ambitious before which will be there for ALL to see, but I'm willing to give it a go.

Rich.


----------



## EddieJ

Okay, its not five bar, but this a good example of an oak field gate recently made by a lad who rents workshops next to mine. 

Its a lovely piece of work, and notice that the rails are morticed through the bracing. Not like the modern rubbish of bolting to the side.  

Before






After


----------



## Rich

Thanks for the visuals Ed, this will be a challenge, no doubt, but I'm up for it and there is no time span, as with my greenhouse project, it will be a labour of love and I look forward to it, thanks for the reply.

Rich.


----------



## Calpol

What's the idea behind the diagonal piece above the hinge EddieJ?


----------



## jjc_uk

lovely
That is a substantial post any idea what depth it goes down and the length of the gate

Jim


----------



## RogerS

This book is a great reference book for all things doors and gates...especially the older variety's. Also includes fitting, gate post depths etc.

Recommendation courtesy of Jacob.

Interested to know why the brace is the opposite way round from a ledge and braced door in Mailee's diagram.

This has some useful stuff as well.


----------



## EddieJ

The gate was part of an old country estate, and the commission was to make an exact replica of the existing gate. I am afraid that I have no other details about it.


----------



## OPJ

Nice gate, Ed. Certainly looks nicer than some of the treated softwood gates I used to make! :wink:

Rich, note how the bottom rails are closer together than the rails at the top - this is to stop small animals getting through easily... Or so I've always been told!! 

For what it's worth, I reckon that post is 7"x7" with at least 2ft in the ground. Anything longer than 12ft would possibly warrant an 8" square post, especially if it's a hardwood gate. I reckon 6ft or 7ft is the maximum length for a 6"x6" post, when the gate is free-standing like this.


----------



## beech1948

Rich,

We met up when I brougfht you some of the iroko table tops from the school charity in Northants.

I have a two 5 bar gates at the front of the house. One is 10ft long and one is 4ft long. Typical construction with m&ts.

If you want to you are welcome to come and have a look and take some measuremenmts.

retards
Alan


----------

